# Forum only: VaraRam CAI ships free + $25 gift cert for future order @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*FORUM MEMBERS ONLY: Free shipping and $25 Gift Certificate with purchase of VaraRam CAI at PFYC.com!*

For one week only, buy a VaraRam Cold Air Intake Kit at PFYC and get free shipping (48 states only - sorry, free shipping is not valid in AK, HI, PR, and Canada but you'll still get the gift cert) PLUS a $25 gift certificate for a future order.

*Use promo code FS101310* during checkout to get your free shipping using the "Promo Code" entry box. 

This entire deal expires on 10/13/10.

Once you place your order, please reply to this thread and also your email receipt we'll send you and include your forum login name so we can verify forum membership and we'll send the $25 gift code as soon as possible.

Click here to visit the product pages for more details and to place your order:


----------------

*Vararam Cold Air System for 2005 2006 GTO*








----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

